# 25 Gallon Planted Tank



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Heres my 25 gallon tank. Right now I have 2 Watts per gallon with a DiY CO2. I have about 20 guppies, 4 ghost shrimps, 1 kuchle loach, 1 pleco, and 4 neon tetras. 

Ive been keeping turtles since I was a kid till recently got into the craze of plants. I finally got a custome made 50ish watt bulb and hook up to give me 2 watts per gallon. Im not sure if my tank is a 20 or a 25. But ever since I got into this plant business, I always wanted glossostigma since its a beautiful carpeting plant. So far, nothing, I cant find it. Either I have to order it or I have to go far and waste tons of money for it. But the wrost thing right now is that the stupid algae wont leave me alone. I have thread algae and the red/green algae on slow growing wide plants. For once I have a dream that almost comes true and the algae kills it. Well, here are my pics, not a serious tank like others on this forum

pics deleted, too big and out dated


----------



## Michael6 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice setup. 
I see that in one of the pics, your female guppies are ready to give birth to little ones. 
On the other hand, from your 1st pic, you might be better off placing the amazon sword (possibly E. osiris) in a more centred position so that it receives more light.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are some fresh shots taken a few minutes ago. Its from the left side of my tank. I used the macro setting on the camera so in all the shots, therel be one thing thats on focus and others blurred. You can see the damage on the plant in the background(in one of the shots) and all the plants of this kind have. I had a real algae problem until I started the 3 hour light cycle. Its been two weeks and look how healthy these guys are!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Great close-ups, I'd love to see full tank shots too!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice pics man. You shoulda put a "56k warning" notice though XD


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, yea I should put a warning. My anubus(?) is actually flowering. Its a first for me that a plant is flowering. I couldnt get good shots. I took around 15 to 20 and these were the best.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

WOOOW!!! that's such a beautiful anubias flower!!!!
what about some overall talk pics?!?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks everyone. I shall get overall tank pics soon. Although it wont look THAT good. Its alot harder to take too, eveything outside has to be dark, the right setting and always the pics are shaky. Still, I shall get them soon.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> Nice pics man. You shoulda put a "56k warning" notice though XD


its 2008 man the only 56k warning there should be is "Warning, its 2008 and you're still using dialup"


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Pablo said:


> its 2008 man the only 56k warning there should be is "Warning, its 2008 and you're still using dialup"


Well the thing is I had a couple of huge images which I took off the thread. Thats why he suggested it. But yea, I dont think anyone has dialup any more.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Sameer said:


> Well the thing is I had a couple of huge images which I took off the thread. Thats why he suggested it. But yea, I dont think anyone has dialup any more.


No some people do! That's the thing- isn't it insane?


----------

